# Planning to Move to Australia from India



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am an IT professional in India with over 8 years of experience. I am thinking of moving to Australia. I am married and my wife is a post graduate and un empployed.

Some one can help me with below information?

1. How is the job market for IT people in australia?
2. What are the living expenses vs wages for IT people?
3. Which is the best place to move?
4. Any possibility getting a sponsorship from an employer or do i need to first get the visa and serach for a job?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to expatform. In my openion if you are new to Australia then getting a sponsorship will not be that much easy unless you have a reference like friends or relatives over there.

Since you have enough experience in your profession, my suggestion is to get ready to prepare application for VE 175 PR visa. You will get needed guidlines in this forum from many experienced members on preparing for the same.

As far as job opportunities are concerned, specially for IT profession, there are many opportunities are exist in Australia. You may go through some Australian job search web sites to know more about specific vacancies.

Most of the Indians prefer Melbourn as their relocation destination and Sydney as well the favourity city of most Indians.

Best of luck on your Visa application Process.lane:



newexpataus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT professional in India with over 8 years of experience. I am thinking of moving to Australia. I am married and my wife is a post graduate and un empployed.
> 
> ...


----------



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Abumubeen,

Thanks for the very quick response. On VE 175 PR visa, If my wife comes along with mt, can she work?

Thanks,



Abumubeen said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to expatform. In my openion if you are new to Australia then getting a sponsorship will not be that much easy unless you have a reference like friends or relatives over there.
> 
> Since you have enough experience in your profession, my suggestion is to get ready to prepare application for VE 175 PR visa. You will get needed guidlines in this forum from many experienced members on preparing for the same.
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

newexpataus said:


> Hi Abumubeen,
> 
> Thanks for the very quick response. On VE 175 PR visa, If my wife comes along with mt, can she work?
> 
> Thanks,


Yep your wife gets the same visa... I recommend you should target your main application before 30 June 2012. From July the rules are changing...


----------



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi atsurti,

Thanks for the response. Any idea on the processing times? In the imi site it is mentioned as 18 months. Is this true?

Thanks


atsurti said:


> Yep your wife gets the same visa... I recommend you should target your main application before 30 June 2012. From July the rules are changing...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

newexpataus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT professional in India with over 8 years of experience. I am thinking of moving to Australia. I am married and my wife is a post graduate and un empployed.
> 
> ...


1.How is the job market for IT
Job market found to be good y for the well experienced people

2.Living expense with wage for IT.
IT salary getting for my friends is pretty enough with the expenses here.

3.Best place to move.
For IT people the best places are Melbourne and Sydney as more opportunities than queensland,perth and Adelaide.

4.Getting sponsorship
Its pretty hard to get a sponsorship from employer generally, especially at these times second recession is predicted by world bank and as a precaution most of the Australian banks are already started job cuts.

Sponsorship are more found to me in Medical fields especially in Nursing
Its better to apply for 175 or 176 visa.
Thankyou.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Check hays salary guide for approximate salary in your field, reduce by 20% and that will be your first salary . Our monthly expense (for a family of 3) is about 2600-3000/PM. CHeck seek.com.au for jobs, most jobs have salaries mentioned, that will give you an idea as well. First salary for most IT professionals is 60,000-80,000 plus super (similar to PF in India), depending on the field. second job will give you your actual worth .

All the best, if you are stuck somewhere, give us a shout.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

newexpataus said:


> Hi atsurti,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Any idea on the processing times? In the imi site it is mentioned as 18 months. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks


175 visas are currently taking around 8+ months to be granted (give and take a few weeks depending on your case and your ability to provide all requested information in a timely manner).


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

Below are my 2 cents



> 1. How is the job market for IT people in australia?


It seems to be good , but again depends on your skill set , please look at seek.au for more info


> 2. What are the living expenses vs wages for IT people?


As pointed out earlier , living expenses depends on your lifestyle so it no easy to predict.But in general for a family of 3

Rent 1k
Groceries 700
Miscellaneous 500

that should look like a decent figure, plus add to it extra shopping for setting up your house initially



> 3. Which is the best place to move?


The major cities are where you get IT jobs

Sydney
Melbourne
Perth
Brisbane



> 4. Any possibility getting a sponsorship from an employer or do i need to first get the visa and serach for a job?


You can get a sponsorship , but its a little difficult . I would suggest land and search a job as nobody can then dictate terms to you


Cheers


----------



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. Should I got for an agent for processing my visa or Is it okay to do it my self?

I am from Hyderabad, please let me know if you know a good consultant in Hyderabad.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

newexpataus said:


> Thanks for all the information. Should I got for an agent for processing my visa or Is it okay to do it my self?
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, please let me know if you know a good consultant in Hyderabad.



Hello

If you dont mind the extra cash spent on agents and want a peace of mind then you can go for an agent , but you never know how the experience will be.

You can go through the immigration site yourself and ask anything u want on the forum here , if you want to apply yourself.

I had used 
Abhinav Immigration Visa Service Consultants | Canada Immigration | Australia Migration Visa | New Zealand Visa

Their bangalore office is good . I have no idea about hyd . 

Cheers


----------



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

how much they will charge? Y-axis charges 60000 for Australia


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

i have also registered through Y-Axis consultants
I already done with ACS letter , IELTS exam and other doc arrangements.
I am waiting to get my spouse also clear the IELTS exam and get their passports done.

However I am bit concerned with the security, cost of living and savings in Australia.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

newexpataus said:


> Hi,
> 
> how much they will charge? Y-axis charges 60000 for Australia


Hi,

I believe you must have also applied under the skilled immigration category....
Have you already filled up your application....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

My application would be filed through the General Skilled Migration process.
Can someone guide me how much time will it take for my case to be processed.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> My application would be filed through the General Skilled Migration process.
> Can someone guide me how much time will it take for my case to be processed.


Hello

I have seen on this forums cases getting a CO in 6 to 8 months for 175 GSM . You can look at that excel sheet in the forum on the Group 3 now Group 4 Thread . 

But please understand each case is different , so you need to talk to someone whose on a similar case as urs.

btw stay is expensive , Please look at the expenses thread.
Security is a relative term , here in bangalore people are still robbed , mugged , killed kidnapped everyday , yet we call it a safe city compared to other metros . Again thats our perception. But Aus is safe if you are talking about the racial discrimination hype created by our media.

Cheers


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

newexpataus,
One can try by self provided you invest constant time in researching the process at each stage and considering that even small things can turn out to be a pain in India even when you are ready to shell out money.

1. I suggest Abhinav's since its a clean process. I have done my Canadian PR here.
2. If you want more assistance than what a normal consultancy offers like 
a. IELTS preperation
b. Police Clearance
c. Fingerprints/FBI Clearance etc 
d. Notarization
Then I recommend 'Meshram Consultants'. A lot of my friends are now at their last stages[PCC]. Feel free to contact me for more details.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

newexpataus said:


> Thanks for all the information. Should I got for an agent for processing my visa or Is it okay to do it my self?
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, please let me know if you know a good consultant in Hyderabad.


Y-axis at hyd is good. I am processing my pr visa thru them from y-axis,blr.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> 175 visas are currently taking around 8+ months to be granted (give and take a few weeks depending on your case and your ability to provide all requested information in a timely manner).


Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
I got my visa on 9th Jan (189 -as System Analyst with almost 9 years of exp in India).
1. I am Planning to move to Australia in April 1st Week will that would be a good time to find a job. 
2. I am thinking to Land in Melbourne or Sydney (please suggest if any there is any better place where i can find good job
3. As for docs i will preparing all set docs from India only (my Agent suggested me to keep at least 4 sets of all my DOCS ATTESTED by notary as it will cost me more in AUS and need to submit attested copy every where
4 one last question if any one can tell me what all docs i need to Apply for TAX number, Medicals, Open up an Bank account and to get a room on rent..or these need to be in attested copies or without attested copies will also work..

Please suggest me o this...


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone, I am a Sales Professional working with a catalyst major in Dubai. I have 5 years of experience in sales of water treatment and hydrocarbon process related chemicals. My wife is a Chartered Accountant having 1 year of experience. We have recently located to Dubai. Please let me know if we are suitable for applying for PR in Australia. your suggestions needed.
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## sunderjegan (Jan 3, 2015)

*I want move from India to australia*

Dears
I have 8 yrs experience in Electrical engineer , I want move from India to Australia . Is there any chance to move Australia. My wife is a engineering college lecture 1 year of experience. We have recently located to Qatar. Please let me know if we are suitable for applying for PR in Australia. your suggestions needed.Please replay my mail ID :[email protected]

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Go through the below link and check whether ur job profile is listed in there.

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

If yes, then go to Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and do a point test. You must score at least 60 points against points test factors to be eligible to be invited to apply for this visa.

Keep in mind that, even though u have 8 years exp, assessing authority must give u a positive assessment result and they provide the number of years u can claim (Skills Assessment and Assessing Authorities)

I guess, for a start, u can go thru these and validate ur suitability. As an Elec. engineer, I believe ur assessment authority is Engineers Australia and they require to submit a competency demonstration report (CDR) if u hold a non-accredited qualifications. (Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia)

Regarding the job market, it is a tough to break-in. But once past that, it s a better life. So the risk is higher, given the fact that u recently moved to Qatar and this is again another relocation.
Try to search in indeed.com.au and Seek.com.au and evaluate the job market and see whether u can see any posts for ur job profile.

And last but not least, this forum has extensive resources to guide u and expert members to answer ur queries. But before u ask queries, do a search in the forum first so that u can see the experience of ppl who had had gone thru a similar situation. It could be lengthy and tedious process but people nevertheless do it for better future and job prospect. 
I'm sure searching electrical engineer itself could give u some relevant links.

Finally, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html 
The above link can give u some idea to what extend the documentation process taunts u


----------



## ranamanisha (Aug 12, 2015)

hiii

My husband has been working in insurance for past 3 years and has applied for PR in australia our VETASSES has been cleared but i am bit worried about when our state sponsorship is done how we will manage a job there as we dont have a job in hand. Please suggest us the way out.


----------



## Ash_55 (May 17, 2016)

Hi there... I'm an aspiring musician with decent skills. I would like to know how to get a visa based on my skills.... do I need to join a music academy or what are other options ?


----------



## Balanmahesh (Jul 30, 2017)

*INDIANS LIVING THE AUSTRALIA DREAM – ARE YOU READY FOR DOWN UNDER - 6 Points to get*

Australia is a great place to live and work in. But it’s not easy to start here. Yes, many times you have to start from ground zero. 

Indians form about 1.6% of the population of Australia, which is about 4.6 lac Indians living the Australian dream. Out of this 56% of then hold a Bachelor’s Degree or more, one of the most graduate population of this country. You are in senior roles and doing well in your career in India. But you have decided to move and be one among then. Are you really ready for it? I have captured some of my experience in a hope that it will help few prepare better for down under. 

Just visit look for my blog "situpnread" on Google and my last article gives you my experience on starting off in Australia and insights into what I learnt on what to do and what not do, specially your approach towards making a career in Australia.


----------

